

Ask HN: Where do you buy hosting space from ? - ideamonk

I'm looking for a cheap hosting that would support PHP and MySQL, and unlimited add on multiple domains.
======
kngspook
Linode, currently, thinking about switching or augmenting it with WebFaction.

I've used WebFaction before, and they're really good. But they're geared a
little more towards frameworks like Django and Rails (but naturally, they do
PHP too). They're really quite good. Pretty solid email set up too (which is
important to me).

------
noodle
this is the the obligatory slicehost post

~~~
mdolon
Ditto. 256mb Slice = $20/mo = :)

------
omarchowdhury
Softlayer, ThePlanet, Mediatemple

------
ctingom
Hostnexus.

------
liangzan
linode, frro.net

